# A REALLY dumb question



## trapdoor (Feb 25, 2007)

I've bowhunted all my life. Thinking about trying bowfishing.Been looking at equipment on line. Here's the dumb question.Why do most bowfishing arrows have no fletchings?? What makes them fly straight???


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

the attached line takes care of that and if your tuned up properly the shots are usually so close or not that far it doeant really matter


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Exactly what bowcarp said. 
In fact, if you go cheap and buy some of the "econo" arrows that come with that crappy, rubber fletching, rip it off! All it does is slow your arrow down through the water.


----------

